# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблема с принтером HP

## michailz

Купил в свой лазерный принтер HP новый картридж. Первый раз после покупки. Вроде установил все верно, по инструкции,  а печать идет с задержкой дикой еще и деффекты - пробелы, полосы...Что это с ним может быть? Гарантия вроде еще есть, но не хочется тянуть в ремонт через весь город...

----------


## Trollface

Да это картридж вам паленый попался. Распространненная история...И сам попадался на такое

----------


## michailz

Да ну...Вроде покупал в магазине, там куча комплектующих всяких. Где ж их тогда искать?

----------


## Trollface

> Да ну...Вроде покупал в магазине, там куча комплектующих всяких. Где ж их тогда искать?


От подделки никто не застрахован. Сейчас наживаются на покупателях как могут. У этих фейковых картриджей такая заманчивая цена...Да только потом ремонт принтера обходится во много раз дороже

----------


## din_cd

Попробуй реакцию на на старый картридж. Может шнур USB не контачить

----------


## Аркадий_

На отрывной ленте упаковки картриджа должна быть темно-синяя голограмма с надписью Original Toner. Если таковая имеется - покупайте смело

----------


## 3ebra

Есть вроде программа, которая проверяет состояние картриджей. Но мне пользоваться не приходилось пока.

----------


## michailz

> На отрывной ленте упаковки картриджа должна быть темно-синяя голограмма с надписью Original Toner. Если таковая имеется - покупайте смело


А вдруг картридж б\уИ Я слышал, что бывает продают типа новые картриджи, а на самом деле нет...

----------


## Аркадий_

> А вдруг картридж б\уИ Я слышал, что бывает продают типа новые картриджи, а на самом деле нет...


Ну, осматривайте тщательно...Чтобы не было повреждений, царапин...Пыли на картридже

----------


## Paul_Novikov

> Есть вроде программа, которая проверяет состояние картриджей. Но мне пользоваться не приходилось пока.


hp.ru/tonercheck отсюда можно скачать, полезная штуковина! Показывает, картридж оригинальный, подделка, или уже бывший в употреблении. Но лично мой выбор - только новые и оригинальные, лучше заплатить полную цену но и за нее получить самый лучший результат

----------


## michailz

Мда...Я уже тоже склоняюсь к этой мысли. Тем более если это по итогу вообще может к поломке привести

----------


## Барбарисс

Я один раз купил картридж вообще не HP но типа суперсовместимый с ним. Работал нормально, но если сравнивать со сроками службы оригинальных...небо и земля вообще. Этот у меня за месяц где-то "скончался", а оригинальный проработал год с лишним

----------


## 3ebra

Одни подделки кругом, кому верить?:) У меня пока что стоит картридж, который с принтером шел, но надо же будет его  менять...Знаю хоть теперь, куда смотреть:))

----------


## Silverstein

Не надо гнаться за дешевизной....Это не тот случай. Хорошее оборудование требует хороших комплектующих, а плохие его только угробят. Ни в коем случае не надо покупать картриджи на всяких радиорынках, никто Вам там оригинал предлагать не станет, это ж очевидно!!

----------


## michailz

Проверил картридж прогой. “Не оригинальный". Капец - ну теперь сто раз перепроверю и обсмотрю все, прежде чем покупать!

----------


## Alexandrovsky

У HP Laser Jet тонер в картриджах с низкой температурой плавления. Это экономит электроэнергию и принтер не перегревается лишний раз. Если в него поместить картридж с тонером худшего качества - естественно аппарат начет больше греться и работоспособность это его не продлит, понятное дело

----------


## Trollface

> У HP Laser Jet тонер в картриджах с низкой температурой плавления. Это экономит электроэнергию и принтер не перегревается лишний раз. Если в него поместить картридж с тонером худшего качества - естественно аппарат начет больше греться и работоспособность это его не продлит, понятное дело


 Да, я когда левый купил принтер аж горел. Ну их нафиг такие эксперименты

----------


## michailz

> У HP Laser Jet тонер в картриджах с низкой температурой плавления. Это экономит электроэнергию и принтер не перегревается лишний раз. Если в него поместить картридж с тонером худшего качества - естественно аппарат начет больше греться и работоспособность это его не продлит, понятное дело


 Ага, то есть перезаправлять тоже по всей видимости не вариант, я правильно понимаю? Если вся соль в тонере

----------


## Alexandrovsky

Вообще. Кто знает, что они туда зальют. И как с этим будет работать принтер. Лучше лишний раз не рисковать

----------


## Silverstein

У товарища с работы тоже принтер с задержками, кстати печатать стал. Говорит, доходит по полминуты между листами. А я ему говорил, что дело в картридже может быть!...

----------


## Paul_Novikov

> У товарища с работы тоже принтер с задержками, кстати печатать стал. Говорит, доходит по полминуты между листами. А я ему говорил, что дело в картридже может быть!...


Ну вот пусть проверит программой картридж, может все дело в нем :) И ремонт не понадобится

----------


## Silverstein

Что и требовалось доказать) "Бывший в использовании" выдало. Хотя он говорит покупал в упаковке и все вроде было ок

----------


## Paul_Novikov

да ну поверьте, если хотят подделать, подделают и упаковку. Надо все осматривать тщательно при покупке. Ну и голограммка главное чтоб была.

----------


## женя_трофимин

Всем привет, кто в теме :) Начитался тут полезностей) У меня дома столетний струйный Эпсон, но в ближайшее время хочу брать цветной НР. Какие будут советы?

----------


## Аркадий_

> Всем привет, кто в теме :) Начитался тут полезностей) У меня дома столетний струйный Эпсон, но в ближайшее время хочу брать цветной НР. Какие будут советы?


А берете цветной исходя именно из необходимости цветной печати или просто чтоб была такая возможность?)

----------


## женя_трофимин

Мммм, а это имеет какое-то особое значение? :) Мне конечно в основном для документов, брату в универ всякие там рефераты печтать. Но мама хочет и фотки распечатывать. Хотя я предупреждаю ее, что дело это недешевое

----------


## acolic

блин обыватели, смысл покупать оригинальный картридж стоимостью почти в 2 тыс рублей а то  и более, смотря какая модель принтера, если можно заправить, даже при самом плохом исходе рассмотрим вариант, вы купили принтер hp LaserJet Professional P1102 стоимость его 3470р, картридж 85А ресурс 1600 страниц стоимость его 2156, покупая 2 оригинальных картриджа вы тратите на 24% больше первоначальной стоимости принтера.
Вывод найдите хороший сервис центр где заправляют картриджи, оригинальный картридж заправляется до бесконечности, а если на этих картриджах менять фотовал и магнитный вал каждую 3 заправку HP отдыхает
Заправка картриджа HP 85А в Москве около 350р, считайте что выгодней

----------


## inception

> Всем привет, кто в теме :) Начитался тут полезностей) У меня дома столетний струйный Эпсон, но в ближайшее время хочу брать цветной НР. Какие будут советы?


Да что там советовать. У них вся линейка Color Jet или Officejet крутая. Выбирайте уже исходя из нюансов каждой модели - а они есть на сайте.

----------


## Аркадий_

> Мммм, а это имеет какое-то особое значение? :) Мне конечно в основном для документов, брату в универ всякие там рефераты печтать. Но мама хочет и фотки распечатывать. Хотя я предупреждаю ее, что дело это недешевое


Ну имеет конечно) Я просто хотел сказать, что в цветном принтере 4 картриджа, но менять можно каждый отдельный по мере расходования - и это есть хорошо. Вот например в Вашем случае менять придется в основном черный

----------


## inception

Я беру только ХL картриджи в свой НР. Реально экономнее получается. Конечно, они и подороже будут, но практика показывает, что оно стоит того

----------


## Аркадий_

А вот кстати да - XL, и комплекты у них есть еще всякие...Смотрите на сайте) И печать фоточек вполне приемлемое удовольствие в этом случае

----------


## женя_трофимин

> Ну имеет конечно) Я просто хотел сказать, что в цветном принтере 4 картриджа, но менять можно каждый отдельный по мере расходования - и это есть хорошо. Вот например в Вашем случае менять придется в основном черный


Спасибо!! А в плане покупки оригинальных картриджей? Так же их можно этой программой проверять?

----------


## Трубадур

> Спасибо!! А в плане покупки оригинальных картриджей? Так же их можно этой программой проверять?


Не только проверять, а еще и бонусы всякие получать за использование настоящих расходников НР. Оно при установке выдаст Вам, когда будете ставить.

----------


## inception

Даааа, HP Rewards - это программа поощрения постоянных клиентов. Получаешь скидки на продукцию НР и в розыгрышах призов всяких участвуешь. Классный маркетинговый ход по борьбе с контрафактом.

----------


## женя_трофимин

> Даааа, HP Rewards - это программа поощрения постоянных клиентов. Получаешь скидки на продукцию НР и в розыгрышах призов всяких участвуешь. Классный маркетинговый ход по борьбе с контрафактом.


 Хах, ну круто! НР мотивируют как могут, молодцы. А надо как-то регистрироваться там?

----------


## Трубадур

От Вас только оригинальный картридж нужен и подключение к инету при установке. Программа сама все увидит, зарегает в системе и расскажет чего да и как Вы получаете в качестве бонуса))

----------


## Justin_C

Извините, но вот не совсем все-таки до меня дошло. Цветные принтеры - там выходит 4 картриджа, да? Оно намного дороже выходит, чем ч\б? И что, если перезаправлять? У меня на самом деле дома принтера просто не было никогда, поэтому столько вопросов. Не серчайте )

----------


## Аркадий_

> Извините, но вот не совсем все-таки до меня дошло. Цветные принтеры - там выходит 4 картриджа, да? Оно намного дороже выходит, чем ч\б? И что, если перезаправлять? У меня на самом деле дома принтера просто не было никогда, поэтому столько вопросов. Не серчайте )


 Ну да:) Цветные принтеры используют 4 картриджа. Цвета CMYK - черный, пурпурный, голубой, желтый. Менять  можно каждый отдельно. Насчет перезаправки - дело ваше, но лучше почитайте всю ветку с самого начала и сделайте свои выводы, свое мнение не навязываю.

----------


## Барбарисс

По стоимости конечно будет выходить дороже, чем черно-белая печать, ну оно и понятно. У меня цветной принтер HP LaserJet Pro CP1525nw , меняю картриджи раз в 3-4 месяца, наверное. Но результат того стоит. Будьте готовы тратить деньги, если хотите печатать  документы, и фото =)

----------


## Justin_C

Окей, я ж не против) Но хоть на какие суммы ориентироваться? Я ж говорю новичок в этом деле, хочется заранее разобраться, чтоб не прогадать

----------


## Барбарисс

> Окей, я ж не против) Но хоть на какие суммы ориентироваться? Я ж говорю новичок в этом деле, хочется заранее разобраться, чтоб не прогадать


Ну по моделям -  на сайте HP все есть с полным описанием. А по стоимости - ориентируйтесь на 2000 - 2500 руб. за оригинальный картридж. + у них есть еще наборы всякие, супер ёмкие картриджи...Смотрите на сайте в общем и выбирайте. Совместимость картриджа с принтером тоже там можно проверить.

----------


## 3ebra

Не знаю, кто как, а я например НР люблю за то, что они электричества не жрут в отличие от других цветных принтеров. Брат когда-то дома с принтером стиралку включил - пробки выбило нафиг вообще

----------


## Trollface

Есть еще у них крутая штука - программа по утилизации картриджей использованных. Без ущерба для окружающей среды. Там же гадостей полно всяких в упаковочных материалах, а они  перерабатывают их и пускают на новые расходники...

----------


## Аркадий_

> Есть еще у них крутая штука - программа по утилизации картриджей использованных. Без ущерба для окружающей среды. Там же гадостей полно всяких в упаковочных материалах, а они  перерабатывают их и пускают на новые расходники...


Да? Интересно, не слышал об этом. А как же сдать картридж? Ехать куда-то надо?

----------


## Trollface

> Да? Интересно, не слышал об этом. А как же сдать картридж? Ехать куда-то надо?


Да пока никак - у нас пока не внедрили программу эту. Ну ничего, в 45 странах уже есть - скоро и до нас дойдет =)

----------


## женя_трофимин

Так, с моделью вроде определился, осталось только купить. Приятно был удивлен, что есть возможность беспроводного подключения. На стол мне он точно не влезет

----------


## 3ebra

> Так, с моделью вроде определился, осталось только купить. Приятно был удивлен, что есть возможность беспроводного подключения. На стол мне он точно не влезет


У нас дома принтер вообще в другом конце комнаты стоит. На стол не влез бы, на пол ставить не хотелось - кошка б ему покоя не давала. А так - по сети подключили и красота

----------

